# Computer freezes when plugging in headphones...



## Zyngawf (Feb 10, 2013)

Like the title says, my PC freezes when I plug in headphones and sometimes front panel USB devices. I had this problem previously on my old PC build but have upgraded my motherboard, CPU, GPU, case, and power supply since then (basically a new computer) only to have the same problem still... I have rebuilt the computer twice and checked all wires and motherboard to make sure nothing is grounding out. I have also tried different wall outlets in my house to eliminate the possibility of electrical problems from the outlet I was using. Not only am I not able to use my front panel connections, but also my comp runs very choppy after it freezes from plugging in devices and I am forced to restart my comp several times to get it working correctly again. I am in desperate need of some advice, please help me


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Z:
Please: 
run this forum's sys info utility; paste the results in a reply at this thread
http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Valuable_links

Power supply brand, model, model #. Output W; peak & highest continuous if you know. 
Product support page from the PS manufacturer would be great. Same for your motherboard &, if applicable, sound card.

Do you have external speakers connected when you connect your USB headset? If so, save your work, shutdown; disconnect speakers, startup in normal mode; create a system restore point, test.

Have you had any BSODs or spontaneous reboots?

edit:
Please provide the headphone's brand, model & model #. Same for any other USB [ mouse, keyboard, speakers, ISP modem / router, for example ] , 1394 or external SATA ports; video ports, too. 


What changed? A hardware or software install or removal; update to W7 [ check the update history ], a program [ anti malware or other ]?

At what point during the re-install did the problems begin?

In which order did you install drivers?

Is anything overclocked?

Which diags have you run? 
HDD
http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

RAM
Memtest86+
instead of W7's diag
http://www.carrona.org/mem.html

and Prime95 mem stress
http://www.carrona.org/prime95.html

CPU / GPU
www.ocbase.com

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Z:
Check Device Manager for any bang [ red or yellow marked items ]. Provide the details of any bang.

RF123


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try other headphones and try the phones on some other device, too.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Elvandil said:


> Try other headphones and try the phones on some other device, too.


2 :up:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

rainforest123 said:


> 2 :up:


Yeh, except that it looks like more than just headphones.

You may want to disconnect absolutely every piece of hardware that you can and still be able to boot up. See if the problem is gone, and then add each piece back, one at a time between boots and checks, to see if that narrows it down.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Elvandil said:


> Yeh, except that it looks like more than just headphones.
> 
> You may want to disconnect absolutely every piece of hardware that you can and still be able to boot up. See if the problem is gone, and then add each piece back, one at a time between boots and checks, to see if that narrows it down.


Hope for the best.

Prepare for the worst. 
Data backup is our friend. 


RF123


----------



## Zyngawf (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is the system info.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 6
RAM: 8162 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476837 MB, Free - 406367 MB;
Motherboard: ASRock, 990FX Extreme4
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled

I do have external speakers that I am using But I have yet to see if they may be the issue.

I'm not getting any BSOD or reboots and everything runs great until I plug stuff in to the front panel connectors. The only thing I am seeing that is unusual is my Motherboard is showing error code a6 on startup which says SCSI detect in the manual? Not sure what that means though.

It will freeze no matter what kind of headphones I try so It's not a specific pair I am using. Other devices I have plugged in 
are a Razer Deathadder USB mouse, Generic USB keyboard, and a USB network adapter. I have never had any problems with these devices however.

My power supply is a Thermaltake SP-750m (750watt) and is brand new.

I am overclocked to 4.6ghz but it runs stable when tested with Prime95 or any other stress testing utilities. 

Like I said, I have formatted the HD and reinstalled windows fresh along with updating all drivers. Same problem after all that work.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> I'm not getting any BSOD or reboots and everything runs great until I plug stuff in to the front panel connectors. The only thing I am seeing that is unusual is my Motherboard is showing error code a6 on startup which says SCSI detect in the manual? Not sure what that means though


What happens if you use a connection on the back or side of the computer?

If no problem occurs, the cause is either the connection running from the ports on the front, or the chipset on the ASRock.

Did you build this computer?



> I am overclocked to 4.6ghz but it runs stable when tested with Prime95 or any other stress testing utilities.


For grins, set it to normal clocking & test.

What happens if you boot to "last known good config"?

What happens if you boot to "safe mode"?

run dxdiag
Any problems noted on the sound tab / tabs?
dxdiag doesn't test the hardware. It only checks drivers. 

RF123


----------

